# Noise from left front wheel



## Hatch (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a 2000 Maxima SE with a rattling noise coming from the left front. I've had the tie rod end replaced & the sway bars but it didn't help. I pulled the strut to check it and the axle came out of the transaxle when I removed the strut. The end of the axle that goes in the transaxle was worn and the retaining ring on the axle was deformed so I replaced the axle. The noise isn't as frequent or as loud now but it's still there. The noise quits when I apply the brakes. Any ideas?


----------



## Chris24L (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a 2000 Maxima SE and there was a terrible scrubbing sound coming from the driver's side rear wheel. Turns out one of the bolts was missing that holds the brake caliper on, and the other one was working itself out too. The brake caliper would then get turned sideways and cause the sound, except when the brakes were applied. Sounds like you have had it checked out though, and you'd think you would have already noticed a bolt being missing, but you might check just to make sure. I got a replacement kit at Advance Auto Parts with the bolts and the things the bolts screw into for $26.


----------



## Hatch (Jul 27, 2006)

*scrubbing sound*



Chris24L said:


> I have a 2000 Maxima SE and there was a terrible scrubbing sound coming from the driver's side rear wheel. Turns out one of the bolts was missing that holds the brake caliper on, and the other one was working itself out too. The brake caliper would then get turned sideways and cause the sound, except when the brakes were applied. Sounds like you have had it checked out though, and you'd think you would have already noticed a bolt being missing, but you might check just to make sure. I got a replacement kit at Advance Auto Parts with the bolts and the things the bolts screw into for $26.



Thanks Chris but I found the problem. It turned out to be bad struts which is the first thing I told my garage to check. The rattling sound was the coil spring rattling in the seat. The bad strut also apparently caused the axle to go bad. So, in addition to the cost of the struts and the axle, I'm out $200 for tie rods and a sway bar that I didn't need. I knew I should have worked on it myself in the first place but I didn't have time. I like the car but it sure isn't the quality of a Toyota.


----------

